# Interrogation Room Scene The Dark Knight



## jclinton (Jan 14, 2013)

This is m 2nd diorama and is roughly 1/6 scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nicely done!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome work and pics


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

One of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite movies. I love it. 

Sean


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Good job! Just the camera angle (point of view) makes this look very realistic.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great job! the painting it just right


----------

